# Promo Codes/Coupons



## james121 (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone been able to locate any coupon codes for Beekeeping supplies? I have done a few searches and so far none are available, anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

never have even heard of any. not enough competition in this industry. If your lucky you get free shipping.


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

Free shipping around Thanksgiving and Christmas at some of the suppliers


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Free shipping on orders over $100 from Mann Lake...it's a good thing


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

Got an e-mail from Mann Lake today. Bee Blast Savings, Internet sales only, Prices effective 3/2/12 thru 3/7/12

item HD-555 Smoker ss with guard, normally $34.95 on sale for $24.95
item FD-350 Pro Health pint, normally $19.95 on sale for $10.95
item MV-200 Square poly veil/string, normally $15.95 on sale for $9.95
item FD-357 Bee Pro Patties 10 pack, normally $24.95 on sale for $19.95


----------

